
Einstein Letter Signed to a Founder of Zionism - mangeletti
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Einstein-Letter-Signed-to-a-Founder-of-Zionism-/281249794568
======
mangeletti
Disclaimer: this is not my eBay listing. I was sent this by a friend who knows
of my interest in Albert Einstein.

